# Zwischenbericht Alaska



## Sockeye (17. Juli 2004)

Moin Leute,

hier ist es gerade 2 Uhr Nachmittags und ich komme gerade von einem Koenigslachscharter auf dem Kenai River, Alaska zurueck.






Catch of the day

Ok, der Reihe nach...

Abflug am Dienstag, den 13.7. um 11:20Uhr in Frankfurt. Der Dienstagsflug macht noch Zwischenstopp in Whitehorse, Kanada und dann gehts erst weiter nach Anchorage, Alaska.





Wegweiser ins Angelparadies

Ankunft Achorage: Dienstag 13.7. um 12:30 Uhr, 26 Grad und Sonne. Einreiseformalitaeten nicht der Rede wert. Mit dem Shuttle-Bus zum Domestic Airport und um 15:30 Weiterflug mit einer Propellermaschine nach Kenai.





weiter mit ERA

Um 18:00 stand ich endlich im Kenai-River in Soldotna, Alaska...





Kenai Flughafen

Und dann die Enttaeuschung, die Rotlachse waren nicht da, bzw. troepfelten nur spaerlch ein...ca. 2500/Tag kamen nur den Kenai hoch..dadurch war auch das Limit auf 3 Rotlachse pro Tag und Angler limitiert...
(Bis um 11:00 hab ich aber dennoch meine 3 gefangen   )

Dann wie tot in Bett gefallen und war um 6:00 wieder hellwach (die Zeitumstellung macht mir noch zu schaffen) In der Lodge habe ich dann noch beim Fruehstueck fuer die Gaeste mitgeholfen.





Die Soldotna Bed&Breakfast Lodge

Da kam Scott vorbei (Hat ein Haus an der Muendung des Kenai) und erzaehlte begeistert von den Rotlachsen, die Heute Frueh in den Kenai stroemen und spaetestens am Nachmittag in Soldotna ankommen werden...

Und sie Kamen, und wie.!!! Pro Tag ca. 120.000 stroemen momentan den Kenai hinauf und die Sockeye-Party laeuft... #v 

Mittwoch gings nach Homer zum Heilbutt-Angeln, aber davon spaeter mehr..


----------



## südlicht (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

...gimme more input... :q :q :q 

Liest sich gut, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht....

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Jo,Sockeye,lass uns nicht hängen :c:c:c:c



 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## schlot (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

war sozusagen ein Anfüttern!
Sockeye hol dir den heilbutt und dann ab ins AB!    #a


----------



## Sockeye (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Mittwoch hiess es um 4:00 aufstehen. Ersteinmal 2 Tassen Kaffee reingeschuettet und dann ging es los. Die 80 Meilen nach Homer, den Sterling Highway hinunter, vergingen wie im Flug, obwohl man nur 55 m/h fahren darf. Zuerst durch die typischen Waelder mit freien Tundra Flaechen auf denen sich die Elche tummelten und dann die Kueste entlang, runter nach Homer, mit dem Blick ueber das Cook Inlet mit den verschneiten Vulkanen im Hintergrund.

Capt. Marvin begruesste uns vor dem K-Bay Charter Office mit frischem Espresso! (Weil es sonst in Amiland nur Pissbruehe gibt(die moegen das so :v ))





Charteroffices am Homer Spit


Im Hafen vom Homer Spit herrschte geschaeftiges Treiben und wir (eine Gruppe von 6 Personen aus der Lodge) schlaengelten uns den Weg runter zu dem Boot. Als erstes habe ich natuerlich das Geschirr inspiziert und war, wie immer, beeindruckt von den riesigen Circle Hooks.






Capt. Marvin drehte die 2x 400PS Maschinen auf volle Kanne und wir schossen mit 32 Knoten den Heilbuttgruenden des Cook Inlets entgegen mit der, ueber dem Harding Icefields aufgehenden, Sonne im Ruecken.

Nach ca. einer Stunde Fahrt, wurden die Maschinen gedrosselt und wir konnten eine Schule Buckelwale beobachten, die sich den Bauch mit Fisch vollschlugen. Zwischendrin sprangen noch Silberlschse, die sich hier langsam sammelten fuer ihren Aufstieg im August. Einige Seeotter trieben noch verschlafen, auf dem Ruecken liegen mit den Vorderbeinen ueber der Brust verschraenkt auf der spiegelglatten See und liessen sich die Morgensonne auf den Bauch strahlen...

Nach einer weiteren Sunde Fahrt erreichten wir Capt. Marvins, diesjaehrigen Hotspot. Das Geschirr wurde fertiggemacht und los gings. Mein 20/0 Circle Hook mit Lachskopf und Hering bekoedert, sauste am 1kg Blei in die 70m Tiefe.






Die Ablaufende Flut (Tidenhub ca 12m) verursachte eine starke Stoemung, so dass ich ca 90m Schnur draussen hatte. Nachdem ich (sandigen) Bodenkontakt hatte lupfte ich das Blei alle 10-20 sec und liess es auf den Grund fallen....bis ich ein vorsichtiges Zupfen bemerkte. Dann habe ich intensiver mit dem Koeder gespielt bis sich ploetzlich meine 80-140lbs Standup im Halbkreis bog und mir beinahe aus der Hand gerissen wurde...

njaja.. spaeter mehr... :q


----------



## Jirko (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*



> njaja.. spaeter mehr...



du bist der erste auf meiner ignorliste sockeye - da kannste einen drauf...  :m

laß uns büdde nicht zu lange strampeln, denke mal, hier harren nun einige auf deine fortsetzung 



> Abflug am Dienstag, den 13.7. um 11:20Uhr in Frankfurt...Ankunft Achorage: Dienstag 13.7. um 12:30 Uhr...



aha - in 01:10 über´n teich, dat nenn ich ne stramme leistung :q


----------



## Sockeye (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*



> aha - in 01:10 über´n teich, dat nenn ich ne stramme leistung



Wir sind hier eine Linie vor der Datumsgrenze. D.h. Ankunft 14.7. 02:30 MEZ


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Einfach nur geil!!! Sofort weiterschreiben!!!


----------



## Ace (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

jaja...irgendwann einmal...wenn mein Lütter älter ist...träum


----------



## Sockeye (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Der Gegner in 70m Tiefe machte einen ziemlichen Rabatz, schuttelte den Kopf und spuckte den Koeder aus... 

Da ich wusste, dass der Circle Hook den Lachskopf samt Schaedel durchbohrte und damit bomenfest sass, hab ich den Koeder unten behalten und ihn weiter vor seine Nase gehalten. Dann der zweite Schlag. Wieder das typische Kopfschuetteln, aber der Circle Hook hatte sich sauber gesetzt und das hat auch der Fisch bemerkt. Er floh, nahm mir noch ca 30m Schnur von der Rolle, bis ich dazu bewegen konnte doch ein wenig Hoehe zu gewinnen. 

Bei ca 30m Tiefe blieb er einfach stehen und weigerte sich wieter zu machen. Ich hab das natuerlich nicht eingesehen und an der Rute gezerrt ohne Ende - mit kaum merklichem Erfolg..Meine Arme und Ruecken schmerzten. Da schoss er in die Tiefe und meine Rolle jaulte...


----------



## Karstein (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Also pass ma auf, Sockeye, näh? Wenn du nicht soooofort deinen Drill zum Besten gibst, dann...dann...leite ich die Rotlachse nach Vancouver Island um, basta!

Sprich, hast ihn rausgepumpt oder ist der Circle aufgebogen???

Gruß gen nordwärts vom potenziellen Alaskanerianer


----------



## Karstein (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Oooops, da biste ja wieder - sorry!


----------



## NorbertF (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

mein refresh knopf glüht schon. Los schreib weiter


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

...also wieder ran ans Pumpen. Ich fluchte, weil ich meinen Gurt im Auto hatte liegen lassen und sich das Rutenende in meinen Bauch und sonstwo bohrte und die Rolle kaum seitliche Stabilitaet hatte und beim Kurbel hin und her wackelte...

Das Spiel erschoepfte auch den Fisch, so dass ich ihn ohne weitere Fluchten an die Oberflaeche brachte. Es war ein wunderschoener Heilbutt von 115lbs der neben dem Boot schwamm. Als er jedoch das Gaff sah baeumte er sich ein letztes Mal auf und versuchte eine Flucht. Seine Kraft reichte jedoch nur fur 20m, die die fette Penn Rolle Ihm nicht sehr leicht machte. Danach hat er aufgegben und liess sich ohne weiteres zum Boot ziehen. 

Capt. Marvin gaffte ihn souveraen und wir wuchteten ihn zu zweit ins Boot. Marvin meinte ab so 150lbs nimmt er die Harpune zur Sicherung und die Wumme holt er nur ab 400lbs raus.





Mein Baby

Meine Arme zitterten und mein Ruecken schmerzte, aber ich war happy. Der erste Butt des Tages und dann so ein Prachtexemplar!

Schon 10 Minuten spaeter hatte ich meinen Zweiten, jedoch nur von 57lbs, aber das war ein Pfannenbutt genau in der Groesse die ich mitnehmen wollte.
So kam es, dass ich schon nach einer Stunde meine zwei Butts gefangen hatte und den Restlichen Vormuttag auf dem Boot rumturnte und geile Heilbutt Drills filmen konnte.

Insgesamt wurden 12 Heilbutts gefangen, aber keiner mehr der groesser war.
Die Rueckfahrt war angenehm bei der spiegelglatten See und ich genoss den Ausblick auf das Cook Inlet, die Buckelwale und die Seeotter...

und am Donnerstag gings auf den Koenig der Lachse den Chinook!
Dazu, wie immer, spaeter mehr....


----------



## Karstein (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Tight lines, mein Lieber!!! Da hast ja richtig abgeräumt auf der Bootstour! Wieviele Anglers standen denn auf dem Boot bei 12 Fischen? Sechs, nehme ich an?

Erzähle mal ein bisserl was zu Ködern und Vorfach bei der Buttangelei, ich muss doch noch Infos sammeln für DuWeißtSchon!

Freue mich auf´s Weiterlesen mit Gruß aus Germania

Karstensen


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hallo Karsten,

als Koeder habe ich einen Rotlachskopf (Seitenansicht: Dreieck 20x20x15 cm, Dicke etwa 5-6cm) genommen, diesem einen alten Hering ins Maul gestopft und das Ganze mit einem Circle Hook 20/0 verschlossen, indem der Haken von unten durch den Unterkiefer, dann durch den Hering und oben zur Schaedeldecke wieder raus ging.

Um sich die Groesse der Haken vorzustellen: da passt ein BIG Einwegfeuerzeug, laengs zwischen Schaft und Hakenspitze.

Dieser Haken war an 4,0mm Geflochtener Schnur/Seil angebunden. Dieses Vorfach wurde an eine 0,8mm Multifil befestigt und das Ganze von einer PENN Rolle (Sah der Spezial Senator 113h verdammt aehnlich) abgelassen.






Die Ruten waren ca 1,20 m lang und waren mit 80-140 lbs beschriftet.

Die sind hald auf die richtig Dicken ausgerichtet


----------



## Jetblack (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@Sockeye - 

Badener aus Ettlingen hin oder her ..... sowas zu posten ist eine Frechheit, da stimme ich Jirko zu.

Das ist echt zu frustig, sowas in diesen Sommer immer wieder lesen zu muessen ... und dabei ist die Saison noch nicht mal rum.

Schön, dass Du wieder mal mächtig Spaß gehabt hast - das bestätigt mich doch darin, dass ich nochmal an den NW Pazifik muss....

Grüße aus Unterreichenbach

Jetblack


----------



## Blenni (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hallo,
kommt mir vor als werden wir hier alle auf kleiner Flamme ausgedrillt. :q 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Jirko (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

wie großzügig von dir, daß du uns nicht hast länger baumeln lassen  und gratulation für den feinen butt #6



> Dieser Haken war an 4,0mm Geflochtener Schnur/Seil angebunden



4mm!? - wie wird denn bei diesem strammen geflecht der 20/0er circle fixiert? und warum wird kein stahl verwendet? dangää für die antwort sockeye #6


----------



## havkat (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hi Sockeye!

Na sauber!

We reporting live from the crime scene. 

Petri zu den Platten!



> .....und den Restlichen Vormuttag auf dem Boot rumturnte und geile Heilbutt Drills filmen konnte.



Das hört sich guuut an!


----------



## Kunze (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hallo sockeye!

Geniale Zwischenberichte. :m

Glückwunsch zu deinen beiden Flachmännern. #6

Viel Spaß noch... #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Tolle Zwischenberichte ! Wann gibt´s den nächsten ???????

Bin schon ganz hibbelig !

Ein paar Pict´s wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## snofla (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

hi sockeye

fettes petri zum heli  #v und berichterstattung bitte fortsetzen


----------



## ThomasL (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

hallo Sockeye #h 

geniale Zwischenberichte #6 und Glückwunsch zu den Butts!


----------



## Karstein (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Thanx a lot for your fast answers, Sockeye!!!

Lachsschädel UND Hering als Kombiköder, klingt verführerisch. Ich muss wohl nochmal mein Gerät überdenken, bislang wollte ich nur mit Stand Up 30lbs plus Avet EX4/02 und Millenium Boat 80lbs plus Senator 114 ausrücken? Für B.C. müsste das doch langen, oder? Nur mit dem peplanten 1,2mm Vorfachmaterial muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen...

Wie lange dauert denn so der Drill eines 150 Pounders im Schnitt? Klingt nach Grenzbereich für meine degenerierten Muskeln!

TL für deine nächsten Trips!

Karsten


----------



## wodibo (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Oh Mann das ist Fischen vom Feinsten!!!!!!!
Bin mal gespannt was da noch alles kommt :m


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Also Kinners weiter gehts...

Der Wecker klingelte um 04:30 Piep Pieeeep Pieeep Pieep
Hellwach stand ich von meinem Kaffee auf und latschte zum RV (Recreation Vehicle, ein Wohnmobil mit ca. 30qm Wohnflaeche) um den scheiss Wecker abzustellen. Ich war laengst wach, da es auf meiner inneren Uhr 14:30 war. Um die 10 Stunden Zeitunterschied wettzumachen brauchts schon ein paar Tage.

In der Kueche brutzelte Honey (ja die heisst wirklich so) lecker Omletts fuer die Gaeste der Lodge. Ich schmiss mir noch ein paar Happen hinter die Kiemen und ging nach draussen um das Wetter zu ueberpruefen. Leichte Schlieren waren zu sehen aber ansonsten blauer Himmel. Es wird wieder ein warmer Tag. Ich zog mir dennoch einen warmen Fliesspulli ueber und zog noch eine Windjacke drueber, da wir Heute auf dem Kenai River auf Koenigslachs (Chinook) Pirsch gehen wollten.

Ich ging die Stufen zum Dock hinunter und waermte mich in der aufgehenden Sonne und wartete auf Swiftwater Bill, unseren Guide. Bill lebt schon immer am Kenai und kennt den Fluss wie seine Angelkiste. Puenktlich um 5:00 kommt er den Fluss runtergetuckert, wendet sein Boot in der Mitte des Stromes auf Hoehe des Docks und faehrt quer zur Stroemung, wie an der Schnur gezogen, seitlich zum Dock und das bei 3 Knoten Stoemung!. Dieser alte Angeber! Aber ich kenne niemanden, der sein Boot so beherrscht wie Bill.





Sonnenaufgang über dem Kenai River

Es ging Flussaufwaerts, wir wollten an den Loechern hinter den Felsen fischen. Dort angelt kaum jemand, da kaum ein Guide es wagt be der Stroemung und den Felsen jagt auf einen Koenigslachs zu machen. Die Fiecher werden bis zu 140lbs schwer und der Weltrekord mit der Angel liegt bei 97lbs (auch auf dem Kenai aufgestellt). Es werden immer wieder Grosse von 70-80lbs gefangen, die einem einen moerderischen Kampf liefern.

Auf dem Weg zu den Hot-Spots erzaehlte Bill uns von seinem letzten riesen Drill vom Vorjahr. Geschlagene 36 Stunden hat ein Gast von Ihm und er abwechselnd versucht dem Chinook Herr zu werden. Selbst die Anchorage Post hatte einen Fotografen auf einem Boot geschickt um das zu dokumentieren. Nach 36 Stunden schien der Koenigslachs muede genug um es zu wagen ihn an Land zu ziehen. Vom Boot aus war das Netzen immer wieder gescheitert, da der Fisch einfach nicht kopfueber in das Netz wollte und quer hat er einfach nicht reingepasst. Harpune bzw. Gaff waere moeglich gewesen, aber das ist auf dem Kenai verboten. Also haben sie angelandet und den King an Land zu ziehen. Das haben sie auch erfolgreich geschafft. Er war ca. 65 inch lang (ca. 1,6m und etwa 80 lbs) Warum das ca. Angaben sind ist leicht erklaert. Kaum wollte man dem Chinook im seichten Wasser eins ueber den Schaedel ziehen, hat er seine letzten Kraefte mobilisiert, schoss in den Fluss, riss hinter sich alles ab und ward nicht mehr gesenen....

Thats King fishing....

ach ja....schreibe Morgen (fuer euch ist das Heute Abend, hier ist es 1 Uhr Morgens) weiter - bin zu muede und hau mich aufs Ohr....


----------



## ollidi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Wie Du die Spannung hochhälst, ist schon nicht schlecht. 
Du scheinst ja echt Spaß zu haben. Ich bin ja schon mal auf die Bilder gespannt, wenn Du wieder zurück bist.


----------



## ThomasL (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@Karsten_Berlin

ich hatte für meinen 155-pfünder ca. 15-20 min. bis er oben war.


----------



## Karstein (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@ ThomasL: Nee, näh, Thomas??? Biss der auf 5 Metern Wassertiefe oder warst ein halbes Jahr lang vorher im Fitness-Studio? Ich hätte gedacht, die Flachmänner legen zig Fluchten ein?

@ Sockeye: Jetzt schreib nich, dass du noch einen King jenseits der 50 landen konntest - sonst meld´ich mich dienstunfähig und komme rüber!


----------



## Dorschi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Sauber Sockeye!
Schön, daß es bei Dir so gut läuft.
Bilder sind gesichtet und machen sich bald auf den Weg zu Dir.
Zeichs den Kings!
Die hatten Glück, als wir oben waren, mit Abwesenheit zu glänzen.
Ist es immer noch so warm und der Kenai so voll?

Beste Grüße #h  #h  #h


----------



## ThomasL (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@Karsten_Berlin

er biss ungefähr bei 60-70m Wassertiefe, die legen schon ein paar Fluchten hin, aber jedesmal wenn er stoppt, musst du ihm Saures geben, er darf keine Verschnaufpause haben.

P.S.: ich bin allerdings schon öfters im Keller am Hantelndrücken


----------



## Cloud (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Booor was für geile Berichte, freue mich auf den nächsten aber hoffe doch dassu genug fotos und videos hier mal reinstellen wirst !?!?!
hasse dann vielleicht auch mal nen bild vom 20/0 Haken und vonner schnur? Klingt ja echt heftig.

36 Stunden an einem Lachs also wenne deine Reise verlängern musst und erst später wiederkommst, wissen wa ja warum


----------



## hardliner (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Mensch Sockeye, das hört sich ja richtig Geil an!
Ich will mehr!!!!#6


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@Jirko

Warum die "riggs" mit Rebschnueren gebunden waren und nicht mit Stahl, weiss ich auch nicht. Da hat wohl jeder Heilbutt Capt. seine eigenen Praeferenzen.

@Karsten

Die Frage kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten. Manche 300lbs'er stellen sich an wie Tuerplatten und machen gar nichts, d.h. sie stellen sich einfach nur quer und man muss gegen das Gewicht ankaempfen.
Auf der anderen Seite gibts 100lbs'ler die gehen ab wie Schmitts Katze mit starken Fluchten etc.

(Das mit den 300lbs'lern kann ich die nur vom Hoerensagen bestaetigen, da ich nie dabei war. Capt. Marvins groesster von 312lbs hat geschlagene 9 Stunden Rabatz gemacht bis er endlich bei Fuss kam, waehrend der aktuelle Fuehrer vom Derby von 352lbs war in 20min oben)


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

...und weiter gehts

Bei Rivermile 34 angekommen, ragen 2 grosse Felsen aus dem Wasser. Dahinter verbirgt sich ein Loch von ca. 80m Laenge und danach kommen Stromschnellen, die ca 2/3 der Flussbreite versperren. Hier oben findet man kaum noch ein Boot, da die meisten Guides ihre Kunden zu den grossen Loechern zwischen Rivermile 10 und 20 fuehren. Dort stauen sich regelrecht die Boote und waehrend der Hochsaison kann es schon passieren, das ca 100 Boote einen 1000m Abschnitt beangeln. Es ist erstaunlich, aber es gibt Tage da kommen fast alle Angler auch bei diesen Massenveranstaltungen zu ihrem Fisch.

Bill hielt das Boot auf der Stelle, waehrend er die Angeln fertig machte. Die Ruten, ca. 30lbs'er waren mit Shimano Calcuttas bestueckt und mit 0,6 er Monofil bespult.
Das Rigg bestand aus einem Dipsy Diver, einem 50cm Vorfach und einem 6/0 Einzelhaken, der mit einem Eggloop Konten befestigt war.

Bill zuedete sich seine Zigarre an, griff in die Kuehlbox mit den Lachseiern und bekoederte die Haken mit rot eingefaerbten Koenigslachseiern. Dann hiess es ablassen und warten; warten auf den Biss. Bill fuhr das Loch ganz langsam  im Zickzack ab. Hier beginnt der gemuetliche Teil der Koenigslachsfischerei. Es tat sich ersteinmal Goarnix..die Rute also in den Rutenhalter, bequem im Ledersessel zurueckgelehnt und die Morgensonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen....
...ich doeste so vor mich hin. Anfangs hat mich das Knabbern der Dollys noch ein Wenig nervoes gemacht, aber die waren nicht gross genug den Koeder abzufressen und somit konnte ich es getrost ignorieren.
...ploetzlich ein Schlag in der Rute! Ich hab das Ding gepackt und den Haken gesetzt. Wir waren schon ca. 20m von den Stromschnellen und wir mussten versuchen den Fisch moeglichst seitlich daran vorbei dirigieren. Aengstlich dachte ich an 2002 zurueck, als ich einen Kapitalen in diesen Felsen verlohren hatte und ging hart an die Grenze der Belastbarkeit der Schnur...





Erstes Auftauchen des Kings

Der Chinook hatte aber auch ein Einsehen und floh in tieferes Wasser und wir trieben neben ihm her links an den Stromschnellen vorbei. Ab hier war der Fluss frei von Hindernissen und es stand einem gemuetlichen Drill nichts mehr im Wege. Nach ca. 15 Minuten zappelte eine Chinooklady von stolzen 42lbs im Netz...





Chinooklady

Damit war fuer mich Schluss am Kenai, da man nicht mehr als einen Koenigslachs pro Tag fangen durfte und ich widmete mich dem Doesen und Sonne auf Bauch scheinenlassen, nachdem der Lachs auf meiner Angellizenz eingetragen war.

Zwischendrin wurde ich noch geweckt, als mein Angelkamerad einen 55lbs'er nicht ganz unter Kontrolle bekam und vor Aufregung auf dem Boot rumhuepfte.
Nachdem auch diese Lady versorgt war, traten wir den Heimweg an, zurueck zur Lodge an Rivermile 25





Bill mit noch einem 30 Pfünder King

Nach und nach trudelten die anderen Boote herein. Alle hatten ihr Limit gefangen! Ein Lachsbulle von 67lbs wurde bei uns in der Lodge Tagessieger und wir verbrachten den Nachmittag bei Bier (Groesster Lachs zahlte) und dem Rotlachsfischen...

aber dazu... spaeter mehr... :q


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Danke, ich will hier rauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusss  

P.S. hast du kein Foto von dem Lodge Mädel :q :q :q ;


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@Franz

 :q stell Dir vor, die haben momentan eine Studentin als Zimmermaedchen. Sie ist aus Oesterreich, ist ca. 180 gross, durchtrainiert und schlank und lange blode Haare bis zum Hintern, der in den knappen Huefthosen und kurzen Leibchen extrem gut zur Geltung kommt..... :k


----------



## schlot (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

He Sockeye paß auf daß deine Frau nicht mitliest!
Mach den Franz nicht noch schärfer als er schon ist!
Deine Berichte find ich echt stark!


----------



## südlicht (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

..wär das nicht das richtige Mitbringsel für Franz?  

Geiler Bericht, freu mich auf jeden neuen Teil... Wie läufts denn mit der Filmerei??

Weiterhin tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Sockeye (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

....und weiter

Der Bauunternehmer aus Kalifornien mit seinem 67er Chinook war der gluecklichste Angler hier in der Lodge und erzaehlte die Story von seinem Drill jedem der es hoeren wollte oder nicht. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie gestandene Manager sich wie stolze kleine Kinder verhalten, wenn sie einen grossen Fisch fangen... :q 

Naja,
wie ich am Anfang bereits erwaehnt hatte, verlief der Rotlachs-run eher troepfelnd und man musste sich seinen Fisch erarbeiten, speziell da Fish&Game verstaerkt kontrollen durchfuehrt um das korrekte Haken im Mund zu ueberpruefen...

Zur Veranschaulichung die Grafik der Sonarzaehlung:





Wie hier zu sehen ist, sind bis Di. ,den 13. gerade mal 2500 Rotlachse/Tag aufgestiegen. Ab dem 14. gings aber dann los

Aber jetzt waren sie in Massen da! 120.000 Sockeyes kamen nun taeglich den Kenai rauf und das hatte sich natuerlich rumgesprochen. Aus der ganzen Gegend stroemten einheimische Angler an den Kenai, es gab kilometerlange Staus auf den Strassen nach Soldotna und Kenai und jede oeffentlich zugaengliche Stelle (mit dem Auto erreichbar) ist im Abstand von 5 Metern mit Anglern zugepflastert.

Da wir aber hier in der Lodge den Luxus eines langen, privaten Ufers geniessen, an dem zufaelligerweise eine geniale Rotlachsrinne vorbeilaeuft, habe ich mir meine 15lbs Rute mit der Baitcaster bespuhlt mit 30lbs test line geschnappt und bin die Treppen hinuter zum Fluss. 





Scott der Rotlachs Altmeister

Der Kenai-Rotlachs ist im Schnitt ca 8-10lbs schwer und ca 80-90cm lang auf maximal 14lbs habens bis jetzt Kapitale geschaft. Im Meer ernaehrt er sich hauptsaechlich von Krill und daher bekommt auch sein leuchtend rotes Fleisch. Sobald er aber in Suesswasser kommt, stellt er komplett die Nahrungsaufnahme ein. D.h. die einzige Moeglichkeit ihn zu fangen besteht darin ihm eine rote Fliege direkt unter die Nase zu halten und er dann aus Reflex kurz zuschnappt. Diesen Moment gilt es abzupassen und den Anschlag zu setzen. Dieser Biss aeussert sich in einem kleine Zupfer, den man erkennen muss. Ansonsten wird man den Rotlachs nur reissen. Viele nehmen das nicht so genau, aber ich hatte mit vorgenommen, nur sauber im Mund gehakte Sockeyes zu entnehmen und alle anderen zu releasen.





schönes Rotlachsmännchen

Ich stapfte zu meiner Lieblingsstelle im Wasser und liess ca. 3m Schnur aus und ab damit in den Kenai. Nach dem dritten Wurf ein Biss und ab gings...
ssssss...30m Schnur waren draussen und der Rotlachs tobte in der Flussmitte, machte 1-2 Meter Spruenge und ich tat mein Bestes ihn nicht Stomaufwaerts fliehen zu lassen. Nach einem spannenden Drill von ca 5 Minuten war er sicher im Kescher, sauber im Mundwinkel, von innen gehakt, also eindeutig ein Biss!

Die Sockeyes bissen im Minutentakt aber ich habe ca. 60 beim Drill verloren und 10 "foul hooked"e wieder released, bis ich mein Limit von 6 Lachsen hatte.





Tagesfang

Mit dem Rotlachsfischen habe ich aber seit Samstag aufgehoert, da meine Fischkiste voll ist. Ich angel nur noch hin und wieder fuers Abendessen oder auch mal fuer die suesse Oestreeicherin.  





Und als Filet

Meistens haenge ich am Ufer rum und bringe den Gaesten das Rotlachsangeln bei, aber bis man den Dreh nicht raus hat, und das dauert einige Tage, wird man wenig fangen. Hat man die Technik drauf, wird man die Rotlachse ersteinmal nur reissen. Ich habe 4Jahre (a 2 Wochen) gebraucht um den Biss zu erkennen. Und dann gibts einfach nichts geileres als Sokeyes klatschen  #v !!


----------



## Karstein (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Das ist immer das Ärgerliche - der Lachs beißt viel zu früh und du darfst den Stecken zur Seite stellen...Können sich die Fische nicht entschließen, erst zum Ende einer Tages-Guidingtour zu beißen? So klingt das ja fast nach Urlaub bei dir da, Sockeye!    

Feine Sache, auch wenn die magische 50er Grenze bei dir nicht ganz gekippt ist. Wie hat denn Bill das Boot auf Position gehalten - mit laufendem Motor?

Und: Männer, die beim Fang eines Traumfisches zu Kinder werden - kennen wir das nicht alle?  :q 

Weiterhin eine Halbkreisrute, Sockeye! Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Aktionen.

Gruß gen Peninsula

Karsten


----------



## ollidi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Du machst mich völlig wahnsinnig!!!!!! :q Ich bin ja wirklich auf die Bilder gespannt, die dabei herauskommen.


----------



## Cloud (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Wow wiedermal ein Wunderbarer Bericht...aber das mit 60 !!! Sockeyes ist ja kaum zu glauben, im Minutentakt - wie heftig, dat ham wa hier gerade mal beie Rotaugen


----------



## Sockeye (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@Karsten

Der Motor laeuft immer. Das Boot wird nicht auf Position gehalten, sondern faehrt in Schrittgeschwindigkeit die Loecher ab, Rueckwaerts, immer mit der Nase nach vorn, gegen die Stroemung. Die Schnur bleibt in konstanter Laenge und die Tiefe wird durch den Dipsy Diver und der Geschwindigkeit des Bootes bestimmt. D.h. der Koeder wird ueberall im Loch angeboten.

@Ollidi

Bilder gibts am WE

@Cloud

Wenn die Rotlachse mal richtig "dicht drin sind" "they are in really thick", da denkst du, du koenntest uebers Wasser laufen. Und das ist hald momentan so. Alaska Fish&Game hat die Dipnet Fischerei an der Muendung des Kenai fuer Einheimische freigegeben. Dort tummeln sich dann hunderte von Alaskinern um mit ihren Dipnets (Grosse Kescher) Rotlachse zu fangen. Erfolgreiche bringens da auf 1-2 hundert Fische pro  Tag.

Trotz dieser immensen Entnahme, auch durch die Angler kommen immer noch ueber 1.000.000 Rotlachse zum laichen durch, die zur Erhaltung einer gleichmaessigen Population von Noeten ist.

@suedlicht

Filmerei lauft klasse, beim Drill vom 55lbs'er hab ich natuerlich nicht gepennt sondern draufgehalten...


----------



## Dorschi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@ Sockeye
Hat Dein Weib Internetzugang und Anglerboard?
Laß die das mal nicht  von der Österreicherin hören!!!
Du sollst filmen und nicht flirten!!!!! :q  :q  :q 
Beste Grüße an alle dort!
Wo schläfst Du eigentlich? Im Wohnmobil?
Ist das Wasser wieder gesunken?
Ich will wieder hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #q  #q  #q 
Sofortsofort!!! Sofort


----------



## Huchenfreak (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Wahnsinn!!Gratuliere zu deinen tollen Fängen!Dieser Superbericht lässt meine Vorfreude auf meinen Alaskatrip vom 14.8 bis 28.8 in ungeahnte Höhen schnellen.Haben das RV auch schon gemietet und werden auch wieder in Homer Heilbutt fangen.Hoffentlich knallts genauso gut wie bei dir!


----------



## südlicht (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Mann bin ich auf die Fotos und den Film gespannt... Stellst du den Film denn hier rein oder wie kommt unsereins da ran?

Vergiss bitte nicht Österreichs Vorzüge zu filmen... :q 

Und weiterhin so viel Spass und tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Sockeye (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

So Mädels, ich bin wieder Daheim...  

die Bilder vom Heilbuttbericht sind eingefügt.

@Dorschi

- nein, sie liesst kein AB
- ich hab im RV gepennt
- der Kenai hat ca 50cm weniger Wasser als zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich angekommen bin.


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

beeindruckende pics sockeye #6 vor allem die circles samt leine lassen nur erahnen, mit was man in alaskas fahrwassern rechnen kann - holymoly #h


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hey Sockeye,

schön, dass du wieder gesund und munter (?) zurück bist. Bin gespannt, was du zum Jet Lag sagst?

Endlich kann ich mir mal ´ne Vorstellung vom Vorfach machen - das Seil ist ja Kevlar-Tampen, wie wir ihn zum Segeln benutzen??? Die Tragkraft ist völlig ok, der Tampen auf dem Bild dürfte 400-500kg lineare Tragkraft haben - genau so einen habe ich an der Harpune. Mich wundert´s nur, dass der keinerlei Scheuchwirkung auf die Butts hat? Aber wahrscheinlich sind die entsprechend heiß auf den Lachskopf mit Heringsfüllung.

Bin ja mächtig auf dein Video gespannt - stellst es uns im Februar in Berlin vor? 

Toitoi beim Wiedereinleben

Karsten


----------



## wodibo (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hi Alex,

welcome back :m

Klasse wie Du uns an Deinem Trip hast teilnehmen lassen #6
Wann kommt denn das Filmchen??? Ich will ja nicht drängeln.....üüüüüberhaupt nicht!!!!!


----------



## Sockeye (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hallo Dieter,

das mit dem Film wird wohl noch 8Wochen brauchen. Ich habe gerade mal 3Minunten zusammen, ohne Nachvertonung und SE

Aber ich capture immer wieder Bilder und poste sie hier. Heut hab ich die Rotlachse reingestellt (Seite 3)

Ach ja die die kleine Ösi ist auch digital verfügbar... :k


----------



## Istvan (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hei Sockeye!

War schon ganz nett bis hierher. Bericht, Pics, Spannung.
Da kommt noch was, oder?

Istvan


----------



## Sockeye (4. November 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Noch ein kurzer Update:

Die aktuellen Sonarzählungen sind jetzt offiziell für den Rotlachs (Sockeye)

Für den Kenai River wird eine "escapement" Quote (Anzahl der Fische für einen gleich großen Aufstieg in 4 Jahren) von 700.000 - 800.000 Fischen angestrebt.

2004 waren es insgesamt *Drei komma Eins Millionen* Rotlachse, die den Kenai River aufgestiegen sind. (genau 3,193,000 Stück)

Das ist doch mal ne gute Nachricht... :z


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Ich will auch nach Alaska !!!!!!!!!!!!   :c:c:c:c


----------



## Der Troll (12. November 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Das liest sich einfach nur goil. ALASKA scheint das Paradies zu sein. 
Will da auch mal hin. 
Echt nett die Östereicherin, alle Achtung.


----------



## Karstein (13. November 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@ Sockeye: also scheinen ja die Schutzprogramme der letzten Jahre mit Stellnetzverboten und Berufsfischerbeschränkungen tatsächlich positive Wirkungen erzielt haben, oder?

In B.C. sprich der Raum Vancouver Island sah es dieses Jahr nicht rosig aus - die Einheimischen haben die Sockeyes in den Flüssen vermisst...Durch den trockenen Sommer und die Temperaturen sammelten sich die Rotlachse vor den Mündungen und wurden zum größten Teil von den Berufsfischern "abgegrast". Hat deswegen etliche Schlagzeilen in den Zeitungen und böses Blut unter der Bevölkerung gegeben...


----------



## Sockeye (13. November 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Die Schutzmaßnahmen sind sehr ausgeklügelt und effektiv. Nachdem Ende der 70er ein Rückgang der Bestände zu verzeichnen war, wurden diverse Fangbeschränkungen für Angler und Berufsfischer eingeführt und alle 4 Jahre (da ist Generationswechsel) angepasst und optimiert....mit diesem sagenhaften Ergebnis...


----------



## Sockeye (13. November 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Ach, ja speziell das "River restauration project", wo sich Steve von der Lodge aktiv beteiligt hat, hat sich als durchschlagender Erfolg die Rotlachsbestände zu erhalten herausgestellt.

Es wurden 1999-2000 ca. 100 Meilen Flussufer renaturiert und mit umgefallenen Bäumen und Ästen befestigt, über 5 Meilen Anglerstege angelegt, dass das Ufer nicht mehr von Anglerfüssen zertrampelt wird, es wurde ein "im Wasser Angelgebot" herausgegeben: verantwortungsvolle Angler stehen im Wasser oder angeln vom Boot aus. Hunderte von Schildern mit den Auswirkungen der Errosion wurden aufgestellt und überall Infobroschüren ausgelegt, die das richtige Verhalten am Kenai River zeigen.

Und alles privat finanziert. Steve hat alleine für das Ufer seiner Lodge 100.000$ investiert. Stege und Uferrestaurierung.

Und das Ergebnis lässt sich sehen. Da die Junglachse nun Kinderstuben für ihr erstes Jahr im Fluss haben, ist der Bestand von 900.000 auf 3.100.000 Rotlachse der 2000er (Laich) - 2004(Aufsteiger) Generation gestiegen...


----------



## Karstein (14. November 2004)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Das sind wunderschöne Statistiken, die auf Verhältnisse wie vor 40 Jahren hoffen lassen! Und vor allem haben die Nordamerikaner und Kanadier schon sehr viel mehr gelernt als unsere europäischen Anrainer (siehe z.T. noch Irland und Schottland mit den atlantischen Lachsen).

In B.C. sind sie jetzt übrigens aktiv bei den Cohos zugange und handlen die Entnahme extrem restriktiv - absolut unterstützenswert, wie ich finde!


----------



## zandermeikel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

tolle berichte, tolle fotos und die statistik lässt hoffen. 

danke dafür, das du dir soviel mühe gegeben hast.

gruß
michael


----------



## Saibling (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hallo

Toller Bericht, irgendwann muß ich auch da rüber, und als Österreicher muß ich natürlich fragen, von wo im Ösiland sie abstammt!:g 

Danke, für den sensationellen Bericht;#6 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Sockeye (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Hallo Saibling,

woher aus Österreich sie stammt, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Sie ist verheiratet und lebt in Soldotna/Alaska. Aber ihr Mann ist die meiste Zeit auf einer Ölplattform...


----------



## dirkbo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Sockeye@
Toller Bericht ... habe mich gefühlt als wenn ich selbst dabei gewesen bin ....
Hammergeiler Bericht ... und die Pics ..... Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhnnnnnnssssiiiiiiinnnnnnnn.
Muss meine Frau auch mal überzeugen endlich in einen Flieger zu steigen :c 

Danke, dass ich wenigstens in meiner Fantasie in Alaska fischen durfte


----------



## Sockeye (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

So, ich stell hier mal das Update für die 2005 Saison rein.

Die Rotlachssaison rollt dieses Jahr schon früher an! Normalerweise kommen zur Zeit ca 1000-3000 "frühe" Rotlachse den Kenai hinauf.






Hier die aktuellen Zahlen

Dieses Jahr drängen aber schon ca. 5000-12000 Rolachse/Tag in den Kenai. Die von Alaska Fish&Game meinen aber es ist nicht ein verfrüht einsetzender Run, sondern der Beginn eines starken Runs. Sie haben zwar das Limit noch auf 3 Sockeyes/Tag gelassen, aber sobald 1.000.000 Lachse oben im Fluss sind, wird es auf 6 erhöht...

@Dorschi

...was würd ich geben um nächste Woche mitzufliegen... :c


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Das klingt ja sehr verheißungsvoll!


----------



## CyTrobIc (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*



> Die 80 Meilen nach Homer, den Sterling Highway hinunter, vergingen wie im Flug, obwohl man nur 55 m/h fahren darf.



na da wärt ihr zu fuss schneller gewesen :q


----------



## Dorschi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@ Sockeye Ich fliege am Dienstag! Ich werde einen Roten nach Dir benennen!
Telenieren wir am Wochenende? War ein bisschen stressig die Zeit bis jetzt.
News aus Südamerika?


----------



## Sockeye (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

@Dorschi

WE ist gut. Leider sind aus Südamerika noch keine Infos da. Wir sitzen hier auf glühenden Kohlen...

Leider muss ich meinen kompletten Urlaub aufsparen, sonst würde ich kurzfristig hochfliegen. Der Preis liegt jetzt bei 890€... |splat: 

Naja, ich werd auch ein Jahr "ohne" überleben.

P.S. Über ein Mitbringsel für das Baby würden sich Moni und Steve sicherlich freuen.


----------



## Dorschi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zwischenbericht Alaska*

Spitzen- Idee


----------

